# Scratched glass



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of anyway to remove scratches from an empty glass tank????


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

There's a post on here somewhere where a guy used a buffer and had his son-in-law I think come and help but i can't find it  It's an old post maybe someone remembers it. It took a while.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

My daughter isn't married yet so I'll have to live with the scratches in mine :lol:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

:lol: Tannable :lol:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

tannable75 said:


> My daughter isn't married yet so I'll have to live with the scratches in mine :lol:


I'll find somebody to marry your daughter if you can help me get the scratches out of my tank :thumb:


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I"ve removed scratches from copper computer heatsinks with wet sandpaper usually starting at 800 grit going to 1500 or 2000grit. I have no idea how that would work on glass though. I think i've read about someone doing that to glass but i imagine its a timely process and depends on depth of scratch.

Hopefully someone might have input on this


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Ya, cause I would really like to know. Mounted my 75 in a wall, filled it up, cycled it, put fish in it and then a week later noticed a rather large scratch.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

afoctober2 said:


> I"ve removed scratches from copper computer heatsinks with wet sandpaper usually starting at 800 grit going to 1500 or 2000grit. I have no idea how that would work on glass though. I think i've read about someone doing that to glass but i imagine its a timely process and depends on depth of scratch.
> 
> Hopefully someone might have input on this


Sandpaper scares me, but I'm sure I could hide a scratch with sandpaper no problem.....with many many more scratches :lol:

I was hoping for some kind of buffing compound or something else that has been proven


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

BenHugs said:


> Sandpaper scares me, but I'm sure I could hide a scratch with sandpaper no problem.....with many many more scratches :lol:
> 
> I was hoping for some kind of buffing compound or something else that has been proven


 Cerium oxide has replaced rouge as the best way to buff out haze and fine scratches on glass. Whether it's an aquarium, telescope lens, or auto windshield, these brands have proven track records.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/Glass-Care/600016816.jcw
The Novus brand comes in several grades you can start with whichever one matches your biggest scratch and then use each one in order until the finest ones are buffed out.

If you want to go the extra mile after polishing with one of these products, and create a super smooth glass surface that algae has trouble latching on to, here is the link.
http://bobmay.astronomy.net/refractor/Refrpolish.htm


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Mcdaphnia
I'll have to give Cerium oxide a try. I'll try it on my windshield first as my trucks not worth as much to me as my tank


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I haven't tried removing any scratches yet and I have a couple of deep ones which I hear you can use windshield repair stuff from an auto parts store. I also found this article I think it may be quite helpful. My tank is empty but for those with fish in them check this out.

http://www.fitchfamily.com/glass.html


----------



## bface1212 (Mar 31, 2007)

I used this stuff, it worked on light scratches, I used a buff pad drill bit, I didn't do it by hand, that would take forever. The professional grade stuff will get deep scratches out, but I haven't used it personally, but I know someone who did, and it worked. I used the 40 dollar package and it got the light ones. Hope this helps

Peace

http://www.janvil.com


----------



## natas01 (Mar 3, 2010)

I recently bought the Janvil Revive product on ebay for a slight discount:
http://www.janvil.com/glass_revive.htm

I drained my 55 gallon glass aquarium and tried to buff out a few scratches last weekend, with minimal results. It appears to have removed water spots and maybe some light scratches (although I'm not sure about that). I researched glass scratch removal for weeks before buying it. Read the instructions to ensure the product would work. I wasn't thrilled with my results and wouldn't recommend it. Seems like there's not a great product available to remove scratches out of glass. Save yourself the money and either live with the scratches you have or buy a new tank.


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you tried a glass/window shop to see what they suggest, afterall they work with the stuff on a daily basis.


----------



## natas01 (Mar 3, 2010)

Imaconvict said:


> Have you tried a glass/window shop to see what they suggest, afterall they work with the stuff on a daily basis.


I had thought about that, seemed like a smart place to start  However, the flexibility of moving my fish out of the tank for an extended period of time isn't an option (for now). I was looking for a DIY project to remove a scratch or two. I'm wondering if clear finger nail polish would "fill" the scratch I have? I could live with the scratch, it's maybe two inches long, but if I could reduce or remove it fairly easy, that'd be awesome. Has anyone ever used clear finger nail polish to fill in a glass scratch?


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't meaning to imply draining the tank, rather just asking the "experts" for a DIY polish, buff, sand paper, cream, etc. just seek their advice.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

The clear resins and nail polishes didn't work for me.


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.fitchfamily.com/glass.html

and

http://www.cabbingmachines.com/polishes.shtml

First you grind with a coarse *diamond powder*, then work your way to a finer size and finish off with the *cerium oxide*.

Get high quality stuff! Think about it, when you work your way to a finer size, if the bottle has a few over sized particles they will just ruin all the work you've just done and make more scratches (Clean/rinse well after each step). Higher grade stuff usually solves that problem.

Think of working the glass like a high quality paint job on a very expensive car... lots of steps and lots of other steps between steps, takes time and patience but WOW what an outcome.


----------

